# Wowos Quick Detailer review



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Right,

Won't be as thorough or detailed as a proper review but thought I'd take the time to share my thoughts on this product, given its getting a lot of press at the moment. I'll add some pics now and a couple more I realise I need to take a bit later.

So, the product. Just another quick detailer in an already crowded stable? No. Worth a punt? Definitely.



Wowos are relatively new to the market, with Fraser doing all his own work on making, developing and distributing these products. Not sure what he's been up to, but he is definitely onto something (if you are reading Fraser, well done on the business award you've just won!) as the Wowos brand is getting some serious airtime and positive feedback here.

Anyways, back to the Quick Detailer. In Wowos own words "it's the daddy of quick detailers". Quite the statement and in all honesty, they are probably right. Also touted for deep gloss and great durability, on the face of it, it has all the things you'd really want from a QD.

So with the daily winter prepped last week and due a service wash after 350 miles in the rubbish weather this week, I thought it time to test. For info, the car has been fully machine polished, had CG EZ Creme glaze and jetseal109 applied and then OCD Alien:51 wax over the top. So really all it needed was a wash and a quick detail. Perfect test then.

Washed with BH Auto wash and then dried with a huge plush drying towel, it was ready. First thing really to note is that being a sausage fingered, ham fisted ape of a man, the trigger on the bottle is a little small and slightly awkward for me to use. However, thats just feedback on the packaging, doesn't have any bearing on the product itself. Billed as spray on and wipe off, I got busy. Sprays on well, no issues there. However, as a couple of others on here have found, it can smear slightly on wiping off. Not sure if that's down to low ambient temps/humidity/dew point etc but I found the best way to deal with it was to use two mf cloths. One to spread it around, the other to buff off. This worked very well indeed. Interestingly, this is a method Wowos suggest using when using the crystal sealant. Its pink in colour so you can see where it goes, doesn't flash off too quickly like some others and smells lovely ( a bubblegum kind of scent).

Once you start buffing it off though, you can immediately see this is something special. Having a black car, I want as much gloss as I can get. This does not disappoint at all. The finish it leaves is incredible. Look at the rear quarter in this shot.



Far, far glossier than anything ive managed to achieve before. The whole car looked amazing once done although my crap phone struggled to pick up just how good it looks.









Longevity claims I will be testing. It sheets water like you wouldn't believe as I had done a test spot on my roof previously so i wonder if there is some tech cross over with the ingredients in contact 121. I also want to try it when the outside temp is a bit warmer to see if the smearing issue goes away.

So, overall opinion. Despite the bottle/trigger (which is easily fixed as Ive a bigger trigger I can fit) and smearing, the finish it leaves is more than enough to male up for things. The gloss claims are bang on. The 'daddy of all quick detailer's claim? Yeah, its pretty much there. I like it so much that im not replacing the Red Mist i normally use and its kicked the CG Blitz out of the detailing bag I have in the boot already.

If gloss is your bag, then absolutely look no further. This ones here to stay.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad I added a bottle to my recent order of 121, looks great


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> Glad I added a bottle to my recent order of 121, looks great


You won't be disappointed bud, really you wont. I think the future is very bright for Wowos....


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Ti's a very good QD my go to product now,I will be putting up a few reviews of their products as soon as I get time myself.SJ.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> You won't be disappointed bud, really you wont. I think the future is very bright for Wowos....


Hope so in both senses although I've got enough QD to fill a lake


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

The last photo looks amazing. Nice write up mate


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I did the review on here and absolutely love the stuff also. Suspect it must be the cold weather as it flashed very quickly for me when used a few months back in warmer weather. Had no need for two cloths. 

Really is such a cracking QD. Been talking to Fraser about the possibility of 5L in the future  good review mate!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Couple more pics I got of it in the sun this morning. It looks epic, despite last night's dew....



Just love the flake in this pic. So many different colours


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Really is such a cracking QD. Been talking to Fraser about the possibility of 5L in the future


I think that is needed across the Wowo range ....


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

nice review man, it smeared for me too but i reckon it was because it was too cold when i used it as a drying aid. it soon flashes and clears up though. dont know how or why but it actually does increase the flake pop slightly on my black metallic
looks good on windows too and the beading this leaves on the paintwork and glass is amazing!
here are my pics.





































i was using auto glanz smooth velvet which is also a very nice qd and leaves a darker finish but doesnt increase the flake like this does or as glossy and doesnt bead as well!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

spxxxx said:


> I think that is needed across the Wowo range ....


Having spoke to him all the profits from black friday deals are going toward producing 5l sized bottles for some of his range :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Having spoke to him all the profits from black friday deals are going toward producing 5l sized bottles for some of his range :thumb:


nice one man, now just to see how much awesome foam will be... will he just do a 500ml and 5litre of it do you know?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> nice one man, now just to see how much awesome foam will be... will he just do a 500ml and 5litre of it do you know?


Not 100% sure ovekill, only mentioned 5L at this stage.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Brian1612, I will keep my eyes glued to your WOWO's Butterwax impressions.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mrbig1 said:


> Hey Brian1612, I will keep my eyes glued to your WOWO's Butterwax impressions.


Will try getting a little snippet up on it when I can as the full blown reviews can take a little while


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mrbig1 said:


> Hey Brian1612, I will keep my eyes glued to your WOWO's Butterwax impressions.


wow Brian, can you do impressions of any other detailing products :lol::lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can indeed Cheeky! Please have a look at my Feck's Philosophy Mohican Wash Mitt review and also have reviews on both their drying towels coming up. Seriously impressed with all 3, the drying towels are something else for the money. Also have the Autoglanz homebrew kit to do as well. 

As for Wowo's, this being a Wowo's related thread it makes sense to be talking about the brand in here. The products are fantastic and as their is quite a bit of interest in the Butter Wax as very little is known about it, makes sense to get a review done on that 

Ps. Not sure if this is a joke lol


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Ben_W said:


> Right,
> 
> Won't be as thorough or detailed as a proper review ....


So how many hours do I need to set aside to read a full Ben_W review then? 

(Seriously though, thanks for making the time to give us the benefit of your experiences, it helps everyone out :thumb


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I can indeed Cheeky! Please have a look at my Feck's Philosophy Mohican Wash Mitt review and also have reviews on both their drying towels coming up. Seriously impressed with all 3, the drying towels are something else for the money. Also have the Autoglanz homebrew kit to do as well.
> 
> As for Wowo's, this being a Wowo's related thread it makes sense to be talking about the brand in here. The products are fantastic and as their is quite a bit of interest in the Butter Wax as very little is known about it, makes sense to get a review done on that
> 
> Ps. Not sure if this is a joke lol


yea mate, it was a joke :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I thought so but offered a reply encase it wasn't lol


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Just as an update to this, I've had it on the car a week and been pretty impressed. Weather hasn't been great and there has been a fair amount of salt/grit spread here given the freezing weather we've had.

Placebo effect or not but I'm certain the car has not gotten as dirty as normal. Considering I've done 450 miles this week, it still looked relatively clean aside from the wheels. The big surprise was the level of sheeting as I was washing it. Took no effort whatsoever and rinising and drying were pretty short lived affairs as there was much left on the car to either rinse or dry. It doesn't even need the QD applying again as it looks just as good again as it did last week, so I'm not going to.

Am about o try my new Nebula wax over the top of it though.....!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

washed my car today with wowo's awesome foam and it clung to the car better with the qd on after 2 weeks than having another qd on. dried with qd, happy days


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

A final update from me on this.

Finally got round to actually washing a car when it wasn't freezing and the sun was shining and it was warmer than it had been.

Temp today was circa 15°c and the insignias black panels a fair bit warmer than of late.

The QD definitely likes a slightly warmer temp. Application and removal was an absolute doddle today although i still find the best results using 2 mfs, one to spread and one to buff. Flashed off well and took next to nothing to buff.

This one's going to be in my arsenal for a very long time i think.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

actually mine smeared yesterday when i used it as a drying aid. it wasnt raining, the sun was shining and was warm...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Seems like a good product but the comments here dont make it sound like an ideal QD to me - a LSP top-up product perhaps, but not a QD. 

If it smears easily and in a range of conditions and needs 2 cloths to apply and buff off, then I dont see it being a 'Quick Detailer' as such, but something else. A good all-round QD should be quickly and easily applied as a drying aid, or immediately after for a final wipedown, and certainly shouldnt be picky about the conditions its applied in or need a 2nd pass with another MF to buff it off. You could list dozens of good QDs that meet that criteria and leave gloss, slickness, protection etc and are absolutely fool proof in any conditions you might want to use them.

Not knocking the product as it certainly seems to add to the finish, and I havent used any products from Wowos, but this sounds much more like BSD, and perhaps several other products like neat c2v3, that arent really 'quick' or always easy products in the same way as a simple QD should be. Its not exactly cheap either...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

next time im going to try less when i use it as a drying aid see if that helps at all


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never felt the need to use 2 microfibres when using this and never experienced any smearing on both a white and blue and black car 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't even bother grabbing a glass cleaner when I am using this to dry/final wipe the car down. Leaves an effortless streak free finish even on wet glass so surprises me reading people are having issues with it. That said, I never have tried it in direct sunlight but I don't really use any products in direct sunlight unless they are designed to be.


----------



## Abarth595 (Mar 3, 2017)

Just used Wowos QD for the first time after washing the car at the weekend. It wasn't in direct sun and was a doddle to use with just one microfiber cloth. Force of habit means I always go over again with a second microfiber anyway but in truth it probably didn't need it. The finish is fantastic. Brilliant product!


----------

